# Red monti cap problem



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Dose anyone know whats wrong with my monti cap in the red circle area? is kinda losing color and turn a bit white. It just happen today, my temp went up to 82 due to the hot weather, calcium is at 390ppm, kh 9, sg 1.026, no3 0.6 ( in low range), not sure about po4.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nothing really. The colours will change a bit if there is stress due to big temperature changes, but as long as the other parameters are relatively stable and the coral looks fine otherwise, just leave it be


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> Nothing really. The colours will change a bit if there is stress due to big temperature changes, but as long as the other parameters are relatively stable and the coral looks fine otherwise, just leave it be [/QU
> 
> i see. well my Mg is high at 1450 but this been tested for two weeks ago and till now i havent dose any Mg yet so i think they went down a bit already. temp always went up to 82 because i am living in a condo.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

new grow area also appear white, it will soon change to red


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes, if it's just the tips that is white, that's a good news - growth!


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought it for a month ago now, the color is keep on lighter now but not brown. Is my lighting too strong for it and beaching it? The lightings I have is two 36w par38 full specturm and my tank is the biocube 29. My Ca is 450ppm, temp now is 80 (when weather hot is 82 to 82.5),Kh around 7.5 to 8, Mg is 1600 (i know is high lol), Sg is 1.025 and No3 is 0.6 (low range with red sea pro test kit), not sure about Po4 cuz didnt check it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

your tank is too hot. The corals will get bleached and eventually might die if you run your tank that hot.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya i was living in condo and my room temp is high, i dont need to use heater at all even winter.


----------

